# Camshaft identification



## dmassetti (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a 1968 GTO 400/360 hp. I want to upgrade the camshaft and removed the old one. I can't find much information on the cam to identify what it is. The only id is "OWC" and 2 sets of numbers 540 with 233 under that. Can anyone help me identify this cam?

Also, what is a good cam to go with for street/strip. Not radical but with more power.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

THere should be a single character letter stamp on the nose of the cam also ("P" for instance). If you can find that, you can use the chart here Wallace Racing - Pontiac Factory Cam Specs (and other places) to identify it.

Bear


----------

